# man found inside tiger shark



## ossnap

Found this on another site but thought you shark guru's might find it interesting...

http://www.businessinsider.com/i-banker-found-body-inside-a-shark-2010-9

EDIT: Warning: pics are a bit gruesome.


----------



## Triad_Marine

Is that real because it is nasty


----------



## ossnap

I had my doubts at first too. I did a search on google and there are multiple sources that have reported the story. Apparently it is real.


----------



## PasadenaMan

Man thats nasty indeed. Felt my Donut start to come back up and had to swallow it again.


----------



## cloudfishing

That is crazy think about the odds ogf that happening


----------



## davidluster

So they were just going to shoot the shark and then cut the line?


----------



## CAPSIZED

They should take the foot to the taxidermist and have it mounted hanging out of the sharks mouth.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling

ossnap said:


> pics are a bit gruesome.


gruesome in an understatement.


----------



## ossnap

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> gruesome in an understatement.


Don't view these high res pics I found then.  These must have been taken by someone after the boat came in with the shark.

WARNING: gruesome dead guy body parts...

http://imgur.com/WNkhn.jpg

http://imgur.com/1QnSM.jpg 

http://imgur.com/QwE5r.jpg

http://imgur.com/mcFNe.jpg

http://imgur.com/0rTFI.jpg


----------



## capt.sandbar

Where was the shark caught?


----------



## ossnap

Jaws Beach, in the Bahamas. Here's the rest of the story, including how the guy went missing...

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...of_tiger_shark_off_jaws_beach_in_bahamas.html


----------



## goodwood

I bet that smelled good.


----------



## goodwood

wow there was an arm sticking out of the mouth after he caught it? kinda sounds strange.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

Lion, Tigers and Bears OH MY -- if you swim or wade in saltwater -- you ain't the Apex predator 

A friendly reminder from a Tiger


----------



## Whitebassfisher

davidluster said:


> So they were just going to shoot the shark and then cut the line?


I don't mean to sound uncaring about the life, because I do. But I could not help but notice this too. If you shoot it you keep it. If you plan on cutting the line, cut it without shooting the shark.


----------



## porkchoplc

Seems like the shark bit off more than he could swallow...


----------



## ChrisH

sorry, i just threw up in my mouth a lil.
however,..
I bet that leg made one hell of a chum line


----------



## B_Bop77

My question is would you still eat the shark?


----------



## dodgingthefly

Hey good chum bait? lol


----------



## dodgingthefly

Said they were able to identified the guy with figureprints. Thats hard to believe after the body was in the sharks stomach. Amazing "I'll never put on a life vest again"


----------



## big_zugie

cant believe yall just now found this


----------



## BullyARed

God save that man's soul. Poor man. Prayer to his family and now they can bury him.


----------



## impulse

dodgingthefly said:


> Amazing "I'll never put on a life vest again"


Thousands drown every year. A few get bitten by sharks and even fewer don't survive.

Thousands get injured and killed on the highways driving to the beach.

"Human predators" kill many times more people than any combination of natural predators- with the possible exception of the microscopic parasites.

My prayers go to this guy and especially to his family, but everything in perspective.


----------



## REELING 65

Lot's of people drown every year so to speak. Or become food for sharks. This has been happening since people started venturing into the water.


----------



## Kenner21

Just because it was in the shark's gut doesn't mean it killed the guy. It very well could have but tigers are known for eating anything they come across.


----------



## TMWTim

When explaining what happened to Roy, of Siegfried and Roy, when he was 'attacked' by a white Tiger on stage Chris Rock said...."that tiger didn't go crazy, that tiger went TIGER!"

Think about it.


----------



## gigem87

Awesome!


----------



## Wolf6151

With all that in his stomach you wouldn't think that the shark would be hungry, yet he still took the fishermans bait.


----------



## Matthew DeMaet

*Lol*

Hey Quint!

Sometimes the shark went away...Sometimes he wouldnt go away!!!


----------



## rut_row

i think i could have done without the pics on this thread... i just dont feel so good right now. eww...


----------

